# best primer to use on bare metal



## 67 heaven (Aug 7, 2012)

hi any suggestions for a primer to go on bare metal .and is it considered the norm to do any filling over the primer . instead of onto the bare metal.as ive heard that it dosnt get the rust happening under it that way


----------



## Junk Collector (Nov 11, 2012)

:drama:


----------



## Adams85 (Feb 21, 2007)

2k primer


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

Etch it then epoxy it


----------



## OutLawd Paint (Apr 7, 2013)

Depends on the primer...

HOK for example you can't etch it then use kp2cf/kd2000/kd3000...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Epoxy it then 2k primer so you don't have to scuff the epoxy


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

dont use etching primer under epoxy, etching primer and epoxy dont mix.. 
you can use a direct to metal primer or epoxy primer


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Hoss805 said:


> dont use etching primer under epoxy, etching primer and epoxy dont mix..
> you can use a direct to metal primer or epoxy primer


:werd:


----------



## Junk Collector (Nov 11, 2012)

what about POR-15 etching stuff and their Tie Coat Primer - it sounds like a real good way to kill rust - but does it really work?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Junk Collector said:


> what about POR-15 etching stuff and their Tie Coat Primer - it sounds like a real good way to kill rust - but does it really work?


u can buy epoxy and 2k primer prolly for the same price. Por15 sucks to sand in my opinion


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

KAKALAK said:


> Epoxy it then 2k primer so you don't have to scuff the epoxy


yes ive been doing this on everything epoxy prevents rust the best , i spray the epoxy one day wait 24 hours and top it with 2k surfacer dont have to scuff the epoxy . what this does is adhere to the epoxy as its not fully cured yet. bodywork can all be done over the epoxy


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

What if you use the erching primer and let it sit for a while.. Before sanding and usinfg another type of primer.? And any thoughts on that rust nuetraling stuff that turns the rust black..


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

the body shop used epoxy primer on my belly soon as it came from the sandblaster


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

dtm PRIMER


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Yup yup.... I do the same thing


brett said:


> yes ive been doing this on everything epoxy prevents rust the best , i spray the epoxy one day wait 24 hours and top it with 2k surfacer dont have to scuff the epoxy . what this does is adhere to the epoxy as its not fully cured yet. bodywork can all be done over the epoxy


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

SERIOUS said:


> What if you use the erching primer and let it sit for a while.. Before sanding and usinfg another type of primer.? And any thoughts on that rust nuetraling stuff that turns the rust black..


Don't use that ospho stuff before epoxying unless you wash it off. I heard of adhesion problems. Plus if I remember right... it says it on the bottle of ospho.


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

EDDIE VAN HATIN said:


> dtm PRIMER


One of my dtm primer tech sheets said not to use it on more than a square foot of bare metal. I forget what brand it was.


----------



## Curtis Fisher (Nov 15, 2008)

Real talk it depends on when ur gonna paint it if its about 1 week or longer ill use epoxy it seal real good and u can used filler over it just make sure you scuff it first 
My car been in epoxy for over 1 year and there no rust forming at all 2 coats only talk to a body man there help u out bro


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

i typically use epoxy and then shoot a few coats of 2k over it.....

I've been using the DTM & DTS over smaller areas but i how have a concern cause someone said not intended for large areas.... im at the paint store right now waiting for it to open but I'll look into it in a few minutes...


** primer do not seal out the elements.... a base coat over bare metal would be a better sealing agent..


----------



## Junk Collector (Nov 11, 2012)

What you find about a base coat over bare metal being a better sealing agent?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:run:


----------



## MOFOA (Aug 13, 2011)

KAKALAK said:


> Epoxy it then 2k primer so you don't have to scuff the epoxy


X2...but if you do wait, you can always scuff and then primer...either way, expoxy is best over bare metal. At least that's what I've been told and have sprayed expoxy myself on one of my cars, then with with 2K primer.


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

I just ordered the SPI epoxy. The guys on the hotrod forums say SPI sands good so you don't even need a separate 2k. It was $67.50 shipped for a sprayable half gallon. I meant to order it a long time ago, but they don't have online ordering and they close at 2pm my time. If you live in Hawaii, you would have to call before you go to bed to order primer.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

MOFOA said:


> X2...but if you do wait, you can always scuff and then primer...either way, expoxy is best over bare metal. At least that's what I've been told and have sprayed expoxy myself on one of my cars, then with with 2K primer.


yeah but epoxy is a pain to scuff. That's why I top coat with 2 k


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## 352cutty86 (May 21, 2008)

Get the best...PPG dp90... Followed by PPG k36...


----------



## MOFOA (Aug 13, 2011)

Lord Duez said:


> I just ordered the SPI epoxy. The guys on the hotrod forums say SPI sands good so you don't even need a separate 2k. It was $67.50 shipped for a sprayable half gallon. I meant to order it a long time ago, but they don't have online ordering and they close at 2pm my time. If you live in Hawaii, you would have to call before you go to bed to order primer.


Yeah--I really like SPI epoxy. I've also used their primer...all good stuff. Easy to sand.


----------



## MOFOA (Aug 13, 2011)

KAKALAK said:


> yeah but epoxy is a pain to scuff. That's why I top coat with 2 k


Might depend which brand you're using? I've had good luck with SPI.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

MOFOA said:


> Might depend which brand you're using? I've had good luck with SPI.


It was a ppg shopline brand


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

Lord Duez said:


> but they don't have online ordering and they close at 2pm my time. If you live in Hawaii, you would have to call before you go to bed to order primer.


Haha, it's usually that time right before you fall asleep when you remember you need to order something, might be a good thing that way...


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

352cutty86 said:


> Get the best...PPG dp90... Followed by PPG k36...


spi epoxy will outlast dp90 and out perform it in every way


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Junk Collector said:


> what about POR-15 etching stuff and their Tie Coat Primer - it sounds like a real good way to kill rust - but does it really work?


for like bumper brackets that you plan on leaving with por15 sure for body HELL NO it will be a gummy like substnce to sand

jjust get a RUST NEUTRALIZER and use that over affected areas after you sand clean then go with your choice of primer n then high build


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

X2 shit sucks to sand. You have to wet sand it to avoid it gumming up your sand paper.


slo said:


> for like bumper brackets that you plan on leaving with por15 sure for body HELL NO it will be a gummy like substnce to sand
> 
> jjust get a RUST NEUTRALIZER and use that over affected areas after you sand clean then go with your choice of primer n then high build


----------



## JG64 (Aug 8, 2011)

Epoxy followed by 2K as everyone here says. Use Rust inhibitor in small areas only as the tech sheets say. 

I only add filler (Bondo, scuff well with grinder for good adhesion but don't warp metal) direct to metal and putty over primer, high build with your choice of primer.

Good topic


----------



## Junk Collector (Nov 11, 2012)

slo said:


> for like bumper brackets that you plan on leaving with por15 sure for body HELL NO it will be a gummy like substnce to sand
> 
> jjust get a RUST NEUTRALIZER and use that over affected areas after you sand clean then go with your choice of primer n then high build


ok ... didnt know it was rubbery - thought it was real hard stuff


----------



## texas12064 (Dec 6, 2011)

I like epoxy in small areas. But when I took my 64 down to bare metal I just did etch primer then 2k high build. I never trusted epoxy alone. I've seen epoxy flake. Not every time but I've seen it happen. I've never seen 2k flake when applied over etch primer. I know most companies have a direct to metal epoxy but it's having piece of mind in my opinion.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Junk Collector said:


> ok ... didnt know it was rubbery - thought it was real hard stuff


Its hard but will gum up if dry sanded


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

texas12064 said:


> I like epoxy in small areas. But when I took my 64 down to bare metal I just did etch primer then 2k high build. I never trusted epoxy alone. I've seen epoxy flake. Not every time but I've seen it happen. I've never seen 2k flake when applied over etch primer. I know most companies have a direct to metal epoxy but it's having piece of mind in my opinion.


I was always told the exact opposite,I wouldn't trust etch primer on a complete,been told by many a paint rep using etch primer is an outdated practice.


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

better not spray etch over bondo that shit will bleed thru paint like a mofo


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

if your on a budget ive usd upol 2k primer it can be applied over bare metal too make sure u get the right one thiers 2 diffrent kind they make and its like 70 bucks a kit


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

ppg epoxy is the shit but fuck ppg thier prices are fukn crazy gotta win the lottery to fuck with those foos


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

sand1 said:


> ppg epoxy is the shit but fuck ppg thier prices are fukn crazy gotta win the lottery to fuck with those foos


Just sprayed a frame with it and it is some nice stuff. Paint materials ended up being what it would have cost to have it sandblasted n powdercoated but at least ill be able to color match scrapes later on.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

sand1 said:


> ppg epoxy is the shit but fuck ppg thier prices are fukn crazy gotta win the lottery to fuck with those foos


I have been using Tamco primers off eBay. I gonna start buying their clear coat also.


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

KAKALAK said:


> I have been using Tamco primers off eBay. I gonna start buying their clear coat also.


Most of the stuff I use, I get from NAPA. Their Crossfire filler sands evenly and easily, so do their primers. Their Finish One clears are cheap and hold up good. They didn't make a 1:1 epoxy, or I would have went with them. I haven't used their bases yet, but I will on my next one.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Lord Duez said:


> Most of the stuff I use, I get from NAPA. Their Crossfire filler sands evenly and easily, so do their primers. Their Finish One clears are cheap and hold up good. They didn't make a 1:1 epoxy, or I would have went with them. I haven't used their bases yet, but I will on my next one.


I hate going to napa. I guess because they dont do High Volume sales so their prices are high


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

KAKALAK said:


> I hate going to napa. I guess because they dont do High Volume sales so their prices are high


I have a business account with them, so they give me like 33% off.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Lord Duez said:


> I have a business account with them, so they give me like 33% off.


:burn: :burn: :burn:


----------



## MOFOA (Aug 13, 2011)

*Check out Southern Polyurethane Inc. ..see for yourselves...*


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

Good info


----------



## blackcherry 84 (Sep 8, 2006)

ok so... I have a 63 that I'm gonna sandblast, then spraying it with epoxy primer ( dude at the paint store said that was best after sandblast) should I spray 2K primer on it 24 hours later? I'm not doing the body work myself and it might be a few more weeks till I drop it off at the shop..... I really doubt the guy is gonna jump on the car soon as I drop it off, So whats the best thing to do in this situation?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

epoxy is def the way to go far as protection and sealing the metal but apply a 2k primer or feather fill over it,half the cost twice the build as 2k


----------



## blackcherry 84 (Sep 8, 2006)

NY-BOSSMAN said:


> epoxy is def the way to go far as protection and sealing the metal but apply a 2k primer or feather fill over it,half the cost twice the build as 2k


Thanks :thumbsup: I'll do that


----------



## cali707sf (Sep 10, 2011)

http://www.houseofkolor.com/PDF/TechData/English/KD3000_TDS.pdf

*Drops the mic and walks off*

this should be the end of disscussion...


----------



## texas12064 (Dec 6, 2011)

FYI..... all NAPA paints are from SHERWIN WILLIAMS repackaged with NAPA and MARTIN SENOUR logos. They do have a 4:1:1 epoxy primer. It's Napa 5225 3.5 VOC epoxy primer gray, cs5 reducer and 5236 activator. I use at work all the time and it's a good product. I plan on sandblasting my 64 vert next week but I'm gonna etch prime and then 2k prime it. I know there's a lot people that swear by epoxy but due to past experiences with some epoxies I'd rather etch and 2k. Like I said I use napa epoxy at work all day everyday and never had a problem with it.......but I'm old school I guess.


----------



## fantamonte (Sep 19, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------

